
Study finds most who recover from Covid-19 make antibodies - rkolberg
https://directorsblog.nih.gov/2020/05/07/study-finds-nearly-everyone-who-recovers-from-covid-19-makes-coronavirus-antibodies/
======
snissn
how could the opposite be true? How could it be possible to recover from
covid-19 without making antibodies?

~~~
abstractbarista
Yea, this doesn't make sense to me. Making antibodies is literally one of the
key functions by which the body clears infections.

How can you eradicate that which you cannot detect?

Negative antibody results from this must mean that either the test was a false
negative, or the person tested has a dysfunctional immune system which
produced little to no antibodies. (How did they survive the infection?!)

~~~
CyanLite2
With other human coronaviruses, it is speculated that we defeat them so easily
that we don't develop long-term antibodies, explaining why we get colds with
very mild symptoms so often.

~~~
partomniscient
At some point presumably there is a carrying cost to all the what-if
scenarios. If your body contains/maintains a whole host of organisms going
around checking whether an unrecognised something is 'one of these bad things'
eventually you're going to run out of spare energy to do other basic tasks.

At what point does this become optimised to "you're probably one of these,
therefore I exterminate you"? Note that when that system goes wrong you could
end up in auto-immune disease land, or somehow eventually copy informational
mistakes/signals land (cancer).

This is my overly-simplistic view though on limited understanding, I am not a
medical professional.

------
pyramid07
Evidence predominantly points towards temporary immunity after recovering from
COVID-19. Thankfully!

